# Arsenal su Higuain. Pronti 50 milioni



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Aprile 2015)

Secondo Metro,, Higuain in estate potrebbe lasciare il Napoli. Infatti, molto dipenderà dalla conquista del Napoli di un posto in Champions, visto che senza l’Europa che conta l’attaccante argentino potrebbe chiedere la cessione e secondo i giornali inglesi l’Arsenal sarebbe in prima fila, pronto a mettere sul piatto 50 milioni.


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2015)

Perfetti, l'uno per l'altro. L'Arsenal ha bisogno di un centravanti di valore, lui di una squadra che gli faccia giocare costantemente la coppa campioni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Aprile 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Perfetti, l'uno per l'altro. L'Arsenal ha bisogno di un centravanti di valore, lui di una squadra che gli faccia giocare costantemente la coppa campioni.



Esatto, sarebbe veramente un matrimonio perfetto.


----------



## Dany20 (8 Aprile 2015)

Posto giusto e prezzo giusto.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Aprile 2015)

Fossi un gunner sarei arrabbiato come una belva.


----------



## Gianni23 (8 Aprile 2015)

Oddio, prezzo giusto... secondo me 50 milioni sono un pò troppi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Perfetti, l'uno per l'altro. L'Arsenal ha bisogno di un centravanti di valore, lui di una squadra che gli faccia giocare costantemente la coppa campioni.



Perfetto , penso proprio come c'e scritto senza Cl andrà via e per il Napoli non sarà facile trovare un sostituto anche se a oggi penso a Martinez del Porto ma per età e prezzo non mi sembra un grande affare.


----------



## Principe (8 Aprile 2015)

No 50 non li vale assolutamente . Benzema gli da' le piste .


----------



## Frikez (8 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Fossi un gunner sarei arrabbiato come una belva.



Vabbè finché l'obiettivo è arrivare secondo o terzi di cosa dovrebbero lamentarsi?


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Aprile 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Vabbè finché l'obiettivo è arrivare secondo o terzi di cosa dovrebbero lamentarsi?



Del portiere, della difesa e della mediana magari.


----------



## Jino (8 Aprile 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> No 50 non li vale assolutamente . Benzema gli da' le piste .



Infatti credo Benzema se dovesse partire sarà ad una cifra sicuramente più alta.


----------



## Frikez (8 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Del portiere, della difesa e della mediana magari.



Qualcos'altro no?


----------



## juventino (8 Aprile 2015)

Gli auguro di non fare questa cavolata. Con Wenger in sella all'Arsenal rischierebbe di vincere meno di quanto ha vinto al Napule (il che è tutto un dire).


----------



## Marchisio89 (8 Aprile 2015)

Lo vedo meglio al Chelsea.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Aprile 2015)

Se non erro il Napoli l'ha pagato sui 40 milioni..considerando l'ammortamento di circa 8 milioni l'anno sarebbe una plusvalenza di quasi 30 milioni..non male però non so poi cosa ci compri di meglio..di giocatori così ne trovi pochi..se poi con 25 però ti porti a casa un felipe Anderson allora un pensierino lo farei dato che il brasiliano tra 2 anni ne varrà più di 60 se continua così..


----------



## Renegade (9 Aprile 2015)

Non è adatto al nostro gioco. Higuain chiede continuamente palla, si mette spalle alla difesa, è fortemente presente in area di rigore, è possente fisicamente, un po' lento e talvolta più affine ai cross. Il nostro gioco è improntato sulla velocità, sulla rapidità, sui tocchi di prima e nello stretto, sugli inserimenti, sul possesso palla in area avversaria e soprattutto sulla tecnica. Higuain stonerebbe e rallenterebbe in tutto ciò, per quanto sia un grandissimo attaccante. Se dobbiamo retrocedere Giroud a riserva, l'unico completamente compatibile col nostro gioco e che ci farebbe davvero fare il salto è Benzema. Secondo me non esiste attaccante più adatto per l'Arsenal.


----------



## Jino (9 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non è adatto al nostro gioco. Higuain chiede continuamente palla, si mette spalle alla difesa, è fortemente presente in area di rigore, è possente fisicamente, un po' lento e talvolta più affine ai cross. Il nostro gioco è improntato sulla velocità, sulla rapidità, sui tocchi di prima e nello stretto, sugli inserimenti, sul possesso palla in area avversaria e soprattutto sulla tecnica. Higuain stonerebbe e rallenterebbe in tutto ciò, per quanto sia un grandissimo attaccante. Se dobbiamo retrocedere Giroud a riserva, l'unico completamente compatibile col nostro gioco e che ci farebbe davvero fare il salto è Benzema. Secondo me non esiste attaccante più adatto per l'Arsenal.



Per me Higuain va benone, che poi Benzema ancora di più concordo con te, però costa sicuramente molto di più il francese.


----------



## Frikez (9 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non è adatto al nostro gioco. Higuain chiede continuamente palla, si mette spalle alla difesa, è fortemente presente in area di rigore, è possente fisicamente, un po' lento e talvolta più affine ai cross. Il nostro gioco è improntato sulla velocità, sulla rapidità, sui tocchi di prima e nello stretto, sugli inserimenti, sul possesso palla in area avversaria e soprattutto sulla tecnica. Higuain stonerebbe e rallenterebbe in tutto ciò, per quanto sia un grandissimo attaccante. Se dobbiamo retrocedere Giroud a riserva, l'unico completamente compatibile col nostro gioco e che ci farebbe davvero fare il salto è Benzema. Secondo me non esiste attaccante più adatto per l'Arsenal.



Non ho capito, Higuain per te è lento e non così tecnico?


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Aprile 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non ho capito, Higuain per te è lento e non così tecnico?



secondo me a volte è troppo pigro e a volte protesta troppo spendendo energie inutili


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non è adatto al nostro gioco. Higuain chiede continuamente palla, si mette spalle alla difesa, è fortemente presente in area di rigore, è possente fisicamente, un po' lento e talvolta più affine ai cross. Il nostro gioco è improntato sulla velocità, sulla rapidità, sui tocchi di prima e nello stretto, sugli inserimenti, sul possesso palla in area avversaria e soprattutto sulla tecnica. Higuain stonerebbe e rallenterebbe in tutto ciò, per quanto sia un grandissimo attaccante. Se dobbiamo retrocedere Giroud a riserva, l'unico completamente compatibile col nostro gioco e che ci farebbe davvero fare il salto è Benzema. Secondo me non esiste attaccante più adatto per l'Arsenal.


Permettimi ma secondo me hai toppato sulla valutazione di Higuaìn. Non è Higuaìn ad essere lento, è il Napoli a renderlo tale, infatti, essendo il Napoli una non-squadra, non sai quante volte l'argentino si ritrova a predicare nel deserto, non sai quante volte non gli permettono di chiudere triangolazioni, di fornire assist o di dettare il passaggio per la pochezza tecnica del resto dei compagni.
Dico questo con cognizione di causa perché il Napoli lo seguo molto e ritengo Higuaìn l'unico vero campione di quella squadra e in quanto tale mi piange veramente il cuore vederlo giocare lì perché è completamente sprecato un giocatore del suo talento. 
Dici che il vostro gioco è basato sulla velocità, sulla rapidità, sugli inserimenti, il possesso palla e la tecnica, ecco, allora, a parte Benzema, credo non ci sia profilo migliore che quello di Higuaìn.
Higuaìn a me impressione perché ha una velocità di pensiero strabiliante per un attaccante, oltre ad essere dotato di una tecnica che ha pochi eguali, nel suo ruolo, nel mondo del calcio, quindi con le sue idee e la sua tecnica puoi giocare tranquillamente in velocità con tocchi di prima, possesso palla e inserimenti. 
Soprattutto inserimenti, dato che il suo grande svariare sul fronte offensivo permette spesso gli inserimenti del centrocampo e non è un caso se Callejòn abbia segnato tanto in due anni di Napoli.
Insomma, credo che, al contrario, Higuaìn sarebbe un acquisto top per voi e col buonissimo Giroud(  )in panca avreste una coppia di 9 invidiabile.


----------



## Jino (9 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Permettimi ma secondo me hai toppato sulla valutazione di Higuaìn. Non è Higuaìn ad essere lento, è il Napoli a renderlo tale, infatti, essendo il Napoli una non-squadra, non sai quante volte l'argentino si ritrova a predicare nel deserto, non sai quante volte non gli permettono di chiudere triangolazioni, di fornire assist o di dettare il passaggio per la pochezza tecnica del resto dei compagni.
> Dico questo con cognizione di causa perché il Napoli lo seguo molto e ritengo Higuaìn l'unico vero campione di quella squadra e in quanto tale mi piange veramente il cuore vederlo giocare lì perché è completamente sprecato un giocatore del suo talento.
> Dici che il vostro gioco è basato sulla velocità, sulla rapidità, sugli inserimenti, il possesso palla e la tecnica, ecco, allora, a parte Benzema, credo non ci sia profilo migliore che quello di Higuaìn.
> Higuaìn a me impressione perché ha una velocità di pensiero strabiliante per un attaccante, oltre ad essere dotato di una tecnica che ha pochi eguali, nel suo ruolo, nel mondo del calcio, quindi con le sue idee e la sua tecnica puoi giocare tranquillamente in velocità con tocchi di prima, possesso palla e inserimenti.
> ...



Sono d'accordissimo nella valutazione di Higuain, è forte forte. Il suo unico grande limite, se proprio ne si vuole scovare uno, è la difficoltà a reggere novanta minuti, probabilmente proprio per la sua grande generosità.


----------



## Renegade (10 Aprile 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non ho capito, Higuain per te è lento e non così tecnico?



Rispetto a Benzema è più lento e meno tecnico, sì. Tra l'altro ritengo che alla lunga il francese si sia dimostrato un calciatore migliore, che purtroppo vive nell'ombra di tante sottovalutazioni.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Permettimi ma secondo me hai toppato sulla valutazione di Higuaìn. Non è Higuaìn ad essere lento, è il Napoli a renderlo tale, infatti, essendo il Napoli una non-squadra, non sai quante volte l'argentino si ritrova a predicare nel deserto, non sai quante volte non gli permettono di chiudere triangolazioni, di fornire assist o di dettare il passaggio per la pochezza tecnica del resto dei compagni.
> Dico questo con cognizione di causa perché il Napoli lo seguo molto e ritengo Higuaìn l'unico vero campione di quella squadra e in quanto tale mi piange veramente il cuore vederlo giocare lì perché è completamente sprecato un giocatore del suo talento.
> Dici che il vostro gioco è basato sulla velocità, sulla rapidità, sugli inserimenti, il possesso palla e la tecnica, ecco, allora, a parte Benzema, credo non ci sia profilo migliore che quello di Higuaìn.
> Higuaìn a me impressione perché ha una velocità di pensiero strabiliante per un attaccante, oltre ad essere dotato di una tecnica che ha pochi eguali, nel suo ruolo, nel mondo del calcio, quindi con le sue idee e la sua tecnica puoi giocare tranquillamente in velocità con tocchi di prima, possesso palla e inserimenti.
> ...



Ma non volevo per niente sminuire Higuain. Sinceramente io l'ho sempre più visto come un attaccante di peso, nel vero senso della parola, baciato dallo strapotere fisico e dalla capacità di stare nell'area di rigore come nessuno. E' un rapace, un finalizzatore che sa anche pressare e aiutare in più occasioni. Non è lento, ma lo è se paragonato a Benzema o ad un Aguero, capisci cosa intendo? Oltretutto non è il calciatore solo-tecnica come lo sono quei due, che ruotano in tutto il reparto d'attacco, si scambiano di posizione, si inseriscono alla velocità della luce e scaricano palloni a iosa. Avere Higuain significherebbe mantenere lo stesso sistema che si ha ora più o meno con Giroud, che è anch'egli un attaccante più fisico che di movimento vero e proprio. Per cui per fare il salto di qualità preferirei Benzema che, come ho detto, alla lunga si è dimostrato un attaccante superiore all'argentino. Higuain andrebbe bene in squadre come il Chelsea, l'Atletico Madrid e così via. Non nel tipo di gioco dei Gunners.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Rispetto a Benzema è più lento e meno tecnico, sì. Tra l'altro ritengo che alla lunga il francese si sia dimostrato un calciatore migliore, che purtroppo vive nell'ombra di tante sottovalutazioni.
> 
> 
> 
> Ma non volevo per niente sminuire Higuain. Sinceramente io l'ho sempre più visto come un attaccante di peso, nel vero senso della parola, baciato dallo strapotere fisico e dalla capacità di stare nell'area di rigore come nessuno. E' un rapace, un finalizzatore che sa anche pressare e aiutare in più occasioni. Non è lento, ma lo è se paragonato a Benzema o ad un Aguero, capisci cosa intendo? Oltretutto non è il calciatore solo-tecnica come lo sono quei due, che *ruotano in tutto il reparto d'attacco, si scambiano di posizione, si inseriscono alla velocità della luce e scaricano palloni a iosa*. Avere Higuain significherebbe mantenere lo stesso sistema che si ha ora più o meno con Giroud, che è anch'egli un attaccante più fisico che di movimento vero e proprio. Per cui per fare il salto di qualità preferirei Benzema che, come ho detto, alla lunga si è dimostrato un attaccante superiore all'argentino. Higuain andrebbe bene in squadre come il Chelsea, l'Atletico Madrid e così via. Non nel tipo di gioco dei Gunners.


Non sono d'accordo, le cose che ho sottolineato Higuaìn le sa fare benissimo, non è un rapace ma è della stessa categoria di Benzema. Ovviamente reputo il francese superiore ma la risma è quella, quel che è certo è che il Pipita non è un panzer vecchio stile, è molto più moderno di quanto tu possa pensare.


----------



## Renegade (10 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, le cose che ho sottolineato Higuaìn le sa fare benissimo, non è un rapace ma è della stessa categoria di Benzema. Ovviamente reputo il francese superiore ma la risma è quella, quel che è certo è che il Pipita non è un panzer vecchio stile, è molto più moderno di quanto possa pensare.



Ma secondo me non puoi metterli nella stessa categoria, perché appunto Higuain sfrutta il fisico: protegge benissimo la palla, sa mettersi spalle alla difesa, sa vincere i contrasti, sa pressare come un dannato. Sono cose che ad esempio Benzema non fa. Perché vive di sola tecnica e rapidità, come il gioco dell'Arsenal. Da noi tale lavoro è svolto dal singolo (Coquelin), dunque non servirebbe ulteriore pressing in attacco. A mio avviso il profilo perfetto per noi è appunto un centravanti di sola tecnica, della risma di Benzema, Shevchenko, Aguero. In tale tipologia, a mio avviso, non puoi inserire Higuain. Non regge semplicemente il passo con le caratteristiche dei citati.


----------



## Frikez (10 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, le cose che ho sottolineato Higuaìn le sa fare benissimo, non è un rapace ma è della stessa categoria di Benzema. Ovviamente reputo il francese superiore ma la risma è quella, quel che è certo è che il Pipita non è un panzer vecchio stile, è molto più moderno di quanto tu possa pensare.








Bastano i primi minuti per ammirare la sua staticità


----------



## Renegade (10 Aprile 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Bastano i primi minuti per ammirare la sua staticità



E chi ha parlato di staticità? Ho semplicemente detto che in tecnica, rapidità e gioco nello stretto è inferiore a Benzema e Aguero.


----------



## Frikez (10 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E chi ha parlato di staticità? Ho semplicemente detto che in tecnica, rapidità e gioco nello stretto è inferiore a Benzema e Aguero.



Che sono 2 tra i migliori attaccanti al mondo..Higuain come Lewandowski o Rooney è una punta moderna e non ha assolutamente nulla da invidiare ai primi.


----------



## Renegade (10 Aprile 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Che sono 2 tra i migliori attaccanti al mondo..Higuain come Lewandowski o Rooney è una punta moderna e non ha assolutamente nulla da invidiare ai primi.



Esatto, però tecnicamente è inferiore a loro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma secondo me non puoi metterli nella stessa categoria, perché appunto Higuain sfrutta il fisico: protegge benissimo la palla, sa mettersi spalle alla difesa, sa vincere i contrasti, sa pressare come un dannato. Sono cose che ad esempio Benzema non fa. Perché vive di sola tecnica e rapidità, come il gioco dell'Arsenal. Da noi tale lavoro è svolto dal singolo (Coquelin), dunque non servirebbe ulteriore pressing in attacco. A mio avviso il profilo perfetto per noi è appunto un centravanti di sola tecnica, della risma di Benzema, Shevchenko, Aguero. In tale tipologia, a mio avviso, non puoi inserire Higuain. Non regge semplicemente il passo con le caratteristiche dei citati.


Non sono d'accordo, Higuaìn è più fisico di Benzema, è vero, ma ciò non vuol dire che non possa rientrare nella categoria degli attaccanti tecnici, perché il Pipita è un attaccante estremamente tecnico, checché se ne possa pensare, forse meno di altri(poi a certi livelli è un fatto soggettivo)ma lo è, indiscutibilmente. Tu mi hai detto che da Giroud a lui non cambierebbe niente, ecco perché ti ho ripreso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Aprile 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Bastano i primi minuti per ammirare la sua staticità


Lo adoro il Pipita


----------



## mandraghe (10 Aprile 2015)

Passare da un discreto mestierante come Giroud ad un campione a tutto tondo come Higuain sarebbe un upgrade notevole per i gunners...certo ci sarebbe sempre la questione Wenger....


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Aprile 2015)

Higuain lo vedo benissimo all'Arsenal. Meglio di lui ci sarebbe solo Benzema per loro. Il pipita lo vedrei bene anche al Liverpool.


----------



## prebozzio (10 Aprile 2015)

Higuain sta bene in qualsiasi squadra, è un attaccante completo e fortissimo in ogni aspetto del gioco.

Mi chiedo cosa vada a fare ai Gunners, dove le speranze di vincere qualcosa sono le stesse che a Napoli.


----------



## Jino (10 Aprile 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Higuain sta bene in qualsiasi squadra, è un attaccante completo e fortissimo in ogni aspetto del gioco.
> 
> Mi chiedo cosa vada a fare ai Gunners, dove le speranze di vincere qualcosa sono le stesse che a Napoli.



Va in un club più blasonato, in un campionato più bello, in una squadra più talentuosa. Poi che rischi di non vincere nulla nemmeno li è altamente probabile. Ma credo onestamente l'Arsenal sia il massimo che il Pepita possa ambire, nonostante sia un'attaccante fantastico.


----------



## Iblahimovic (10 Aprile 2015)

Questo deve essere uno dei primi colpi del Milan made in china


----------



## prebozzio (10 Aprile 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Va in un club più blasonato, in un campionato più bello, in una squadra più talentuosa. Poi che rischi di non vincere nulla nemmeno li è altamente probabile. Ma credo onestamente l'Arsenal sia il massimo che il Pepita possa ambire, nonostante sia un'attaccante fantastico.


Per me può tranquillamente essere la punta titolare del City (con Aguero), dello United e del PSG se vende Ibra o Cavani


----------



## Jino (10 Aprile 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Per me può tranquillamente essere la punta titolare del City (con Aguero), dello United e del PSG se vende Ibra o Cavani



Ci sta assolutamente, solo non credo nessuna delle tre lo cercherà. Non perchè non ci stia nella loro rosa, ma perchè ambiscano addirittura a qualcosa di più. Vedremo, l'unica cosa certa è che lascerà Napoli per mancanza di ambizioni del club.


----------



## Djici (10 Aprile 2015)

Se non dovesse arrivare uno tra Ibra e Cavani lo prenderei al volo... molto piu interessante di Falcao che ancora non ha dimostrato di essere tornato il giocatore ammirato in Spagna.
Dello stesso livello di quei 3 non ne vedo molti altri : Aguero, Benzema, Suarez, Diego Costa e Lewa non si muovono.
Inutile parlare dei due alieni.

Dopo l'unico di un certo valore per me e Lacazette ma che ancora non ha dimostrato il vero potenziale... non e ancora una certezza.


----------

